# Simple Solutions to problems



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you have a simple solution to a problem? These should be relatively simple solutions to everyday problems. Here are a few examples: Using dental floss to repair a screen on the tent when camping,; Using a bungee cord as a makeshift door closer; Using surgical tubing to make a temporary fan belt; Oiling up a coleman leather (on a pump up lantern) by using engine oil from the dipstick. 

I would like to see how all of you overcame some annoying problems with “******* engineering”. These solutions may be valuable to all. We need to learn from each other. Each set of eyes looks at a problem differently. We need to be armed with as much knowledge as possible to avoid situations in the future.

Thank you in advance,

Tugboats


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

An empty Maxwell House coffee can (blue plastic) makes a fine feed scoop. The molded in handle and wide mouth are just about perfect.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Duct tape fixes everything!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll post this again.

If it moves and shouldn't use duct tape.
If it doesn't move and should use WD40.

My son fixed his Aunts car with a paper clip.
The fuel shut off switch in the trunk was bad so the car wouldn't run.
Garage wanted several hundred dollars to tow it in and replace the switch.
The switch it's self was around $50.
He just jumper it out she was back on the road.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Know where the nearest Habitat store is. And get to know the people that work there. We lost most of our garden this year because of a bad water tank we bought at an auction. So I decided that we needed to try building a cold frame. In the past dh had not wanted to do it. But this year he agreed to do it. Right now we have a very nice one. We built it over the raised bed in the back yard. We used storm doors for the the glass on it. We used boards that we got for nothing from the neighbors when they moved. So we had no cost in building it. But we also did some calling around and got 14 glass shower doors at Habitat for $25 but then had a $10 off coupon. So got them for $15. Learn where there are discounts and use them as well. 
But one of our big things is we do take almost anything that people want to give us. Yes some of it is crap. And we will then finish getting rid of it. But like our raised beds in the back yard all the wood was free. People that we knew were going to just throw it in a burn pile. And it was all tounge and groove. And out of that we have 4 big raised beds. We got the dirt from a person that I met when I worked as a volinteer at the school several years ago. We needed dirt and I noticed he had piles of composted cow stuff. So called him and asked he told me since I had worked so much with his deaf son I could have all I wanted. He even loaded it for us. 
Don't be afraid to ask. You just never know what you will get.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Be sure to have "hot glue" and plenty of it........it will fix just about anything, all that you have to do is to melt it with a flame of any kind.......works on your shoes, tent, glasses, colthing and on and on and on.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

If you carry some small rolls of 550 cord (paracord), duct tape, and flexible wire, a good quality folder or fixed blade knife, and a good multi-tool you can put a temp. fix on just about anything.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

JB Weld - great stuff!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was a teenager, we always had a few pair of pantyhose in the trunks of our clunkers, when a fanbelt broke the pantyhose could be tied around the pullies and could get you a few more miles down the road.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

We just came back from visiting with family that are out of town. While we were there they experienced a 37 hour power outage. They did have a generator and gas. It was very windy and snowy. They tried to run the genny cord through a door. This caused wind and snow to blow into the house. Using a window had the same problem. My ******* engineering solution was to disconnect the dryer vent and hose and then run the power cord through the vent which we plugged up with towels. Simple wins again.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That was great thinking!!! Run the power through an existing hole that can be easily insulated!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Bigdog57 said:


> JB Weld - great stuff!


You got that right !:beercheer:
Several mouths ago hubby used it after bolt broke off while changing thermastat on manifold cover.When he tried to drill out the bolt,it split the maifold.So he JB-ed it to the manifold.
So far no problem with eak,but we will need to replace the cover next time thermastat goes out !
Like Red Green said"if the women can't find you handsome at least let them find you handy".Ducktape and JB Weld rules with ******** and smart preppys.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Aaah, a Red Green fan, love the show. I guess you could call him a Canadian *******, huh?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Davarm said:


> Aaah, a Red Green fan, love the show. I guess you could call him a Canadian *******, huh?


We have lots of red-necks here in Canada - if you want a good laugh sometime, look up "Dave's Farm" videos on YouTube - a good-ol' Canadian ******* ...

Just to get you started ...






... and ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Aaah, a Red Green fan, love the show. I guess you could call him a Canadian *******, huh?


Yes he was so funny .I still laugh thinking about that van they taped back together,back at the lodge,haha.Hubby really enjoyed the show.
But we don't have tv now worth watching ,only 2 channels which come and go.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's a simple solution - Nuke Mecca, Medina, and level the "Dome of the Rock" currently occupying the temple site in Jerusalem. Now the mooslims have no reason to pray five time a day and they will become Presbyterians.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I have a pair of winter boots that the soles were pretty well worn off...so... I got hold of an old pair of shower shoes and cut off the straps, I then got hold of some Guerilla Glue and put some on the soles of the boot and stuck the shower shoes to it......then I placed a piece of wood on them and clamp then to a table, I wore them out tonight and it was like walking on a cloud.

Tomorrow I am buying about five more bottles of glue and five pairs of shower shoes at the $ store :2thumb:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Here's a simple solution - Nuke Mecca, Medina, and level the "Dome of the Rock" currently occupying the temple site in Jerusalem. Now the mooslims have no reason to pray five time a day and they will become Presbyterians.


Thats one church I'd stay away from.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

for years as a state employee out on the interstate hwy system I always carried (and helped others with, many a time...) granny hair pins (for that little piece of wire, bent just so), duct tape, electrical tape, and spray on wire dryer (my Ford was allergic to moisture), and chewing gum (to plug up small holes on gas tanks). Saved many a call to the tow truck mafia where I worked. Little things mean a LOT.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kappydell said:


> for years as a state employee out on the interstate hwy system I always carried (and helped others with, many a time...) granny hair pins (for that little piece of wire, bent just so), duct tape, electrical tape, and spray on wire dryer (my Ford was allergic to moisture), and chewing gum (to plug up small holes on gas tanks). Saved many a call to the tow truck mafia where I worked. Little things mean a LOT.


Makes me think of McGyver. Loved that show.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

backlash said:


> I'll post this again.
> 
> If it moves and shouldn't use duct tape.
> If it doesn't move and should use WD40.
> ...


That is a good idea. But, be sure to replace the switch, don't leave it in the "jumped" state. That switch is made to shut down the fuel pump if you have an impact, such as a wreck. Those fuel pumps move a lot of fuel, I use one in a fuel tank at my shop to fill up vehicles I replace fuel pumps on. If you have an accident that damages the fuel system, the pump will pump gallons of gas on the ground under your vehicle, and you could be pinned in it. So, don't forget that the switch is still bad and should be replaced, a safety issue.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tugboats said:


> disconnect the dryer vent and hose and then run the power cord through the vent which we plugged up with towels.


Yep - Same here. Did this in Houston after Hurricane Ike in '08.

The other benefit, is the laundry room is usually farthest from the bedroom, so the gen is on the opposite side of the house from where you are trying to sleep. Bad thing about suburbs, though... your neighbors bedroom is usually next to your laundry room


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ever run out of leather dressing and need to waterproof your boots? Bacon grease works well, thats all we ever could afford as kids. Just keep the leather away from the dogs.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Davarm said:


> When I was a teenager, we always had a few pair of pantyhose in the trunks of our clunkers, when a fanbelt broke the pantyhose could be tied around the pullies and could get you a few more miles down the road.


Dav, if my DW finds a pair of pantyhose in my trunk, I'm gonna need a lot more than duck tape and WD40! 

I'm not recommending this, but years ago I had a Ford van. I was all dressed up in a suit and tie on the way to a job interview. The engine started cutting out on a pull -- fuel pump. Those were the days of carburetors and fuel pumps on the engine block.

I absolutely didn't want to be late for the interview, so I stopped at a little country store, bought a 1 gallon gas can, filled it with gas, and the largest plastic mustard squeeze bottle I could find. I went into the restroom, dumped the mustard out and rinsed the container.

Out at the van, I filled the mustard container with gas, removed the engine cover and the air cleaner, and headed for the city. As long as I was on the level or not accelerating too much, the engine ran fine, but when I had to pull a hill, it started to cut out. I'd reach over with my right hand and squirt gas into the carb intake to get up the hill. I made it to the job interview, but the fuel pump gave up the ghost before I got back home.

I got the job.


----------

